# [Problem] Tageszeitenabhängige Rotation von Flashfilmen



## Hilfesuchender (29. Mai 2005)

Schönen guten Tag wünsche ich euch. 

Seit geraumer Zeit werkele ich an einem Script, dass sich mit der o.a. Problematik auseinandersetzt. Leider komme ich zu keinem akzeptablen Ergebnis und dachte, jetzt wende ich mich mal an die Profis.

Noch kurz vorweg: Im Grunde habe ich keine Ahnung von Programmierung, sondern habe das Script mehr oder weniger logisch nach dem learning by doing Prinzip erstellt. 

Das Script hat die Aufgabe, die Tageszeit anhand der Systemzeit des Nutzers zu erkenne. Soweit klar und einleuchtend. Daraufhin spielt es den entsprechenden Flashfilm ab. Hier scheitert es, da ich es nicht richtig hinbekomme, das Ergebnis meiner Funktion in das embed Kommando einzufügen. Schaut es euch mal an, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Danke für eure Mühen.




PS: hier mein script:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Zyklus</title>
</head>
<body>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function zyklus()
{

// Hintergrundadressen 
  morgen="rdg1.swf";
  mittag="rdg2.swf";
  nachmittag="rdg3.swf";
  abend="rdg4.swf";
  nacht="rdg5.swf";

  jetzt=new Date();
  stunde=jetzt.getHours();
  
   if(stunde >= 6 && stunde < 11)
    return morgen;
  if(stunde >= 11 && stunde < 14)
    return mittag;
    if(stunde >= 14 && stunde < 18)
    return nachmittag;
    if(stunde >= 18 && stunde < 22)
    return abend;
  else
    return nacht;

}

//-->
</script>

<object classid="CLSID:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"
codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=4,0,0,0"
 width="600" height="400">
 <param name="movie" VALUE="url("+zyklus()+")">
 <param name="quality" value="high">
 <param name="scale" value="exactfit">
 <param name="menu" value="true">
 <param name="bgcolor" value="#000040">
</object>




</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Dreezard (29. Mai 2005)

Java ist nich JavaScript


----------



## SebiB90 (29. Mai 2005)

auch wenn das hier ein java forum und kein javascript forum ist. hier mal warum es nicht klappen könnte:
die funktion ist in javascript nicht in html also wird sie nicht erkannt wenn du nicht angibst das das javascript ist
also versuch es mal so:

```
<html> 
<head> 
<title>Zyklus</title> 
</head> 
<body> 

<script type="text/javascript"> 
<!-- 
function zyklus() 
{ 

// Hintergrundadressen 
  morgen="rdg1.swf"; 
  mittag="rdg2.swf"; 
  nachmittag="rdg3.swf"; 
  abend="rdg4.swf"; 
  nacht="rdg5.swf"; 

  jetzt=new Date(); 
  stunde=jetzt.getHours(); 
  
   if(stunde >= 6 && stunde < 11) 
    return morgen; 
  if(stunde >= 11 && stunde < 14) 
    return mittag; 
    if(stunde >= 14 && stunde < 18) 
    return nachmittag; 
    if(stunde >= 18 && stunde < 22) 
    return abend; 
  else 
    return nacht; 

} 

//--> 
</script> 

<object classid="CLSID:D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" 
codebase="http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab#version=4,0,0,0" 
width="600" height="400"> 
<script>
<!--
document.write("<param name=\"movie\" value=\"url("+zyklus()+")\">");
//--> 
</script>
<param name="quality" value="high"> 
<param name="scale" value="exactfit"> 
<param name="menu" value="true"> 
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000040"> 
</object> 




</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## Autor Nachricht (29. Mai 2005)

*schamesröte*


Alles klar. FAQ Lesen soll ja helfen.


Verzeiht die Störung.



Sorry nochmal.


----------

